# Horsebox Seller Daventry



## dressage_diva (2 July 2015)

Does anyone have any experience buying a second hand horsebox from the 'Horsebox Seller' who is based in Daventy? PM me if you prefer. They have a couple of lorries I might be interested in going to view. Thanks


----------



## MyBoyChe (2 July 2015)

I made an appointment to meet him to view a box last year.  Got there, waited half an hour and he never showed up.  Didnt call me or answer phone either   I know a couple of people on here who have bought from him and had good experience though so mixed views.  I have seen a couple on his site as well that seem to tick my boxes but not sure whether to try again.


----------



## dressage_diva (2 July 2015)

Thanks. I've heard one bad review as well but other people are very positive so I'm not sure what to do either!


----------



## Llanali (2 July 2015)

Hmm not a great review here in afraid. To be fair, he did eventually get most of the issues sorted, but it took ages and the lorry was NOT billed as a fixer upper...which it turned out it was!


----------



## mrsh2010 (2 July 2015)

Best thing to do is go and view but then pay for someone to go and fully check the lorry over. Personally I'd rather spend £200 for a check over and piece of mind, than to buy from him straight away

We were lucky buying from Peper Harow last week as they told us the floor was being replaced before sale, yet I'd walked around in the lorry and it felt solid to me.


----------



## dressage_diva (2 July 2015)

Oh I would definitely get them inspected by an independent person (already have someone in mind). I was just wondering what they are like to deal with as have heard mixed reviews regarding their customer service.


----------



## ihatework (2 July 2015)

What are you looking for dressage diva? Mine will be for sale very shortly. Compact 7.5t Iveco PRB, N reg


----------



## dressage_diva (2 July 2015)

Sounds like the sort of thing I'm after but keen to get something in next few weeks. PM me the details if you're selling it that soon!


----------



## gingerlegs (3 July 2015)

Bad experience here I'm afraid. I went to view and agreed to by based on work being done to the ramp. Was told the work was done and having been told it was completed picked it up, in a bit of a rush so didn't drop the ramp but all looked good from the outside. Work that had been done was a bodge job and there was still so much left to do! 
PM me if you want more info, I have seen many reports of similar problems..


----------



## dressage_diva (3 July 2015)

Thanks everyone. Think I might avoid them then! Can anyone recommend somewhere in South area to go to view 2nd hand lorries? Am struggling with private sellers - there aren't many out there, the lorries don't look like the pictures, some don't even have any photos and others aren't willing to take you out for a drive in it.

Thought about Central England Horseboxes but it is a bit of a trek so only want to go up there if it's worth it!


----------



## MyBoyChe (3 July 2015)

Thats why we gave up!!  Central England  did have a good selection of boxes (we did visit him), tbh, the one we went to view looked a lot nicer in the picture than it did in the metal, however, Luke seemed a really nice guy, happy to answer any questions, took us out for a decent drive and happy to let us drive it, left us to wander round and poke about on our own, didnt seem to have anything to hide.  I dont know what your budget or spec is but I can heartily recommend Priory over in Tiptree,  Really nice family run firm with lots of experience.  They dont have many in at once but can refurb to your spec.  Someone on here visited them after speaking to me and actually bought the lorry that I saw in its total gutted state (as in body on the ground).  She sent me some pics and it is stunning, was a bit over my budget but looks amazing ans she is really chuffed with it.  Their customer service is fab as well.


----------



## WelshD (3 July 2015)

Maybe give White Park near Towcester a call, always found the chap to be straightforward to deal with, he does maintenance of boxes and normal vans/trucks and always has a few boxes outside for sale, chances are he will have maintained and know those boxes for their previous owners too


----------



## Snozzo (4 July 2015)

Hi, it was me that myboyche was referring to. Ive had 2 lorries from Priory Stud now (Pictures of both are on my albums if you would like to take a look). They have both been brilliant. Very well converted and mechanically sound. No corners have been cut. They are a family business and their customer service is superb.


----------



## mrsh2010 (6 July 2015)

Although it's a trek, it took us 1hr 1/2 from Oxford, Peper Harow are brilliant. Can't fault them. Well worth a call.

We've only had our lorry 10days and we love it to pieces.


----------



## dressage_diva (6 July 2015)

Thanks everyone!

Re: Pepper Harrow sadly their new 7.5t lorries are out of my price range and I don't want a 3.5t as I want the payload to be able to take 2 horses.


----------



## mrsh2010 (6 July 2015)

Drop them a call. Our is a 6t we got from them. With 2t payload. was one they were selling for a client.


----------



## Dina moon (24 October 2016)

I had a very bad experience with the horsebox seller. Although after several months he did make things right. If your considering buying off them pay someone to check everything before parting with your cash.  

Pm if you want more information


----------



## dressage_diva (24 October 2016)

Thanks - I started this thread last year and ended up buying from someone else and am still very happy with the lorry I purchased.


----------

